# External Heater



## Radik (26 Dec 2010)

Hi Gang,

Does anybody have experience with this external heater? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OUT-TANK-WATER-HE ... dZViewItem

I was looking for Hydor external but it is sold out everywhere. Price wise it is about same. Or I guess I just had to try it out? 

Any advice appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2010)

Hi Radik
Looks very similar to the hydor and half the price?
You will need to find out what size tubing it takes.
So its compatible with your filter tubing.
Oooops
My mistake its 16 mm /22mm the larger sized tubing.
German products are usually of good quality although I'm not sure where this was produced.
Maybe worth a try.....if it fits your filter.

Regards
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2010)

Hi
Found this free postage also....
http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Hydor_Exter ... urcep=base
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Dec 2010)

Hi 

I see a potential problem - operating voltage 220 volts - we have 240 volts - I would email the seller to check operating voltage before purchasing.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Radik (26 Dec 2010)

Thanks, Voltage should not be problem EU is on same as UK. I'll try to ask seller where it is produced. Also thanks for find on one from Garden center.


----------



## Garuf (26 Dec 2010)

The price is brilliant, as already said, German produce tends to be of exceptional quality. I'm tempted to put my money towards a dabble, as long as it doesn't get stuck on like the hydors like to!


----------



## dw1305 (26 Dec 2010)

Hi all


> operating voltage 220 volts - we have 240 volts


 I don't think this is a problem, our nominal 240V is actually often 220V. I believe that the EU was standardised to 220V a while ago, in the UK we didn't actually change our voltage to comply, we just changed the allowable tolerances. Unless equipment is very specialised it will usually run over quite a wide range of voltages, you will actually find that the mains voltage will fall as you move away from an electricity sub-station. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Dec 2010)

If you get one write a review


----------



## Garuf (27 Dec 2010)

Just thinking, might this be an early leak of the new version of the hydor eths?


----------



## bazz (27 Dec 2010)

appears to be cheaper when viewed in their shop
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARIUM-VERW...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_146&hash=item2a0b6995aa
although the postage is fractionally higher!
cheers,
bazz!

'edit'
sod it, ive just ordered one as a spare at Â£31.30 including postage, fingers crossed!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (27 Dec 2010)

I am so so tempted!!!!


----------



## Nelson (27 Dec 2010)

i was looking at those here http://www.top-messtechnik.com/jtlshop/ ... 2&lang=eng .


----------



## Radik (27 Dec 2010)

Did I start heater fewer here? I usually think 10x before buying I am behind half way now. I just noticed it is for 16/22mm hoses and my TetraTec Ex600 is 11.3mm internal hose.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (27 Dec 2010)

Radik said:
			
		

> Did I start heater fewer here? I usually think 10x before buying I am behind half way now. I just noticed it is for 16/22mm hoses and my TetraTec Ex600 is 11.3mm internal hose.



You'd need the 200w ones then. With the hydor the 200w is 12/16 and the 300 is 16/22


----------

